# Does OAV kill tracheal mites?



## fraz6020 (Jun 8, 2015)

I see mixed writing on how well OAV works on Tracheal mites. So I figured I would see what some of you have experienced? Also I have seen mixed writing on leaving honey supers on during treatment. Most say to remove them but others say its safe because its natural. Again I just started using the OAV treatment myself, so I was wondering how some of your experiences have been? Thanks any input would be appreciated.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Supers should be OFF when you use OAV, and it does not kill tracheal mites.. 

I'm not sure where the idea has come that it is OK to have the supers on, because OAV is "natural."

Perhaps it is coming from confusing *oxalic* acid with *formic* acid, both of which are classed in chemistry as "organic acids", but that has nothing to do with either one of them being "natural".

Formic can be used with supers on and it does treat tracheal mites.

MiteAway Quick Strips (MAQS) use formic acid as the active ingredient.

Enj.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Are you having trouble with tracheal Mites? If so you would be one of few. mite-a-thol works wonders.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

tracheal mite... why thymol...crisco and sugar


----------



## bean tree homestead (Nov 18, 2013)

http://oxavap.com/

"OxaVap.com was created to inform beekeepers about the benefits and proper application of Oxalic Acid in a vaporized form to kill varroa and tracheal mites.'


----------



## fraz6020 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for all your info. I will check into that web site also. I am not sure about having tracheal mites. I did notice more crawling and jumping on the ground. So that's why I was wondering about them. I used apivar for tx in November, but the varroa mites have gotten bad. I saw some on bee's and saw deformed wings. So this time I bought a vaporizer. I used it for the 1st time and saw a good mite drop. I was just hoping it would kill both to be on the safe side. I put a grease patty on just to be safe.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

fraz6020 said:


> I see mixed writing on how well OAV works on Tracheal mites. So I figured I would see what some of you have experienced? Also I have seen mixed writing on leaving honey supers on during treatment. Most say to remove them but others say its safe because its natural. Again I just started using the OAV treatment myself, so I was wondering how some of your experiences have been? Thanks any input would be appreciated.


Do you have tracheal mites?


----------



## fraz6020 (Jun 8, 2015)

Not sure but figured a grease patty wouldn't hurt. I did see some jumping around on the ground and noticed bee's cleaning out live pupa and larva. I do have varroa which I am using oav now. I hope I don't have them, and hope it will clear up after a few tx of oav.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Mark, maybe he has 'tracheal mights'


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Why do people reach out for advice about treating bees that don't have what they want to treat for?

The first step in addressing a problem is recognizing that one has a problem. The problem you have is not tracheal mites. You may have tracheal mites. But the problem you have is you don't know if you have tracheal mites or not. If you suspect you have tracheal mites do a proper diagnosis of the bees before treating. Do not do something because "it couldn't hurt". You simply perpetuate ignorance and wasteful action. Put a sample of bees in alcohol and send them to Beltsville, to the Bee Lab.

Bees cleaning out pupae and larvae is not a sign of tracheal mites. It's a sign that there was broken brood comb from human manipulation of combs. I would have said lack of protein, but that makes no sense since there should be plenty of pollen available.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm going back to Tailgater.


----------



## fraz6020 (Jun 8, 2015)

For your info purposes I wasn't asking for advice because I had tracheal mites. I was asking if you read it correctly that a lot of stuff on the internet says it treats both mites, it was my curiosity if it did or didn't.( for info purposes). Somebody on here said grease patties would work (tracheal mites) and DR Jamie Ellis of UF on his video said a lot of people use it as precaution. I am new to this. so sorry I wasn't born a beekeeper like you obviously were. I guess I should have not treated the VARROA that I know I have, and not asked ? trying to learn. I could have just raised mite bombs to affect my neighbors. That would have been good.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

The crawlers on the ground area sign of a high varroa load, as is removing live pupae from colonies. As Mark pointed out it could be from human manipulation.

Jean-Marc


----------



## fraz6020 (Jun 8, 2015)

I think it was from the high varroa load . I wasn't into the hive for 3 weeks and I have VSH queens. I hope I caught them and treated in time. (the colonies are still strong) Thanks for the info Jean


----------

